# Lathe coolant mister



## cessna (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, with the help of several posts on this and other forums, I have put together a non fogging mister for my lathe. I have one regulator going to the resevoir with 5psi and a second one going to the mixer with 12psi, the resevoir is made of pvc pipe with a clear plastic tube up the outside for a gauge, the coolant is regulated by a valve on top of the mixer, passages thru the mixer, one 1/16" and one 5/32" mix the air and coolant which is directed to the cutter through a copper pipe and an .035" mig welder tip, this unit is attached to a ring magnet that rides on the carriage. A solenoid valve on the air supply and wired to a switch on the lathe turns everything on and off.
So far I am really pleased with the way it works.
Terry


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks like a good setup Terry, looks like it would be perfect for my mill. :bow:


----------

